# Controlling ISO when shooting video with T1i



## davidspinks (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope this is in the right section! I started shooting some film with my t1i and got very frustrated when the light kept changing during the shoot.

The only thing I could find that could be causing it to change automatically is the auto ISO.  But when I tried to change the ISO setting, I couldn't figure it out.  I tried using the ISO button and looking for options in the menu but nothing.

Is it possible or are you stuck with auto ISO when shooting video with the t1i?


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 26, 2012)

davidspinks said:
			
		

> I hope this is in the right section! I started shooting some film with my t1i and got very frustrated when the light kept changing during the shoot.
> 
> The only thing I could find that could be causing it to change automatically is the auto ISO.  But when I tried to change the ISO setting, I couldn't figure it out.  I tried using the ISO button and looking for options in the menu but nothing.
> 
> Is it possible or are you stuck with auto ISO when shooting video with the t1i?



Are you in manual exposure mode or auto exposure mode?


----------



## davidspinks (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm in manual. I don't see an option for auto exposure in video mode.


----------



## Railphotog (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm wondering how you got film in your T1i!


----------



## davidspinks (Nov 26, 2012)

t1i takes great HD video at 720 or 1080.  The downsides of using it for video are limited features (like my issue with controlling lighting) and no external mic jack.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 26, 2012)

davidspinks said:


> I hope this is in the right section! I started shooting some film with my t1i and got very frustrated when the light kept changing during the shoot.



And here I thought you would have been frustrated when you couldn't figure out how to load the "film" or find the film advance lever.  ;-)



> The only thing I could find that could be causing it to change automatically is the auto ISO.  But when I tried to change the ISO setting, I couldn't figure it out.  I tried using the ISO button and looking for options in the menu but nothing.
> 
> Is it possible or are you stuck with auto ISO when shooting video with the t1i?



You can pick auto or manual ISO but in "auto ISO" mode there's a cap (there's a custom setting for this) where the camera wont automatically set the ISO higher than a specific value (I don't remember the factor default... it may have been ISO 800 or possibly 1600) so it wont automatically go higher than that unless you raise the cap.  This is to prevent the computer from choosing an ISO that creates more noise than you would have liked.

Normally you'd use other modes (Tv or Av primarily) to deal with the changing light.  But don't forget that in some modes the camera meters and focuses and then locks in... if the light changes AFTER the exposure is locked it will not re-adjust the exposure.  There are modes where it continuously evaluates exposure.


----------

